# P4C800-E Deluxe - 3 beeps - no post



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm trying to build a new pc based on a P4C800-E Deluxe but nothing is working.

Configuration:

P4C800-E Deluxe
P4 3.2HT + Intel heatsink/fan
Corsair TwinX 1024 in A1 & B1
ATI 9800XT 256M
2 x Seatate 120G SATA on SATA1 & SATA2
Mitsumi DVD
Pioneer DVD Burner
3.5" Floppy
all in a ThermalTake Xaser III V1420 with ThermalTake 420W ATX 12V PS

I installed everything and powered on. I get 3 beeps - 1 long followed by 2 short - repeated.

3 beeps is supposed to be main memory read/write test error so I try every possible combination of single and both DIMMS - still the same beeping.

I disconnect everything except the CPU fan, memory, spkr and power switch. Same 3 beeps. :upset: 

I'm about at my wits end and ASUS isn't answering phones again until Monday.

Any clues?

Thanks!


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Try pulling out one of those sticks of Ram and then see what you get when you reboot. Let us know what you find after that.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

Javora said:


> *Try pulling out one of those sticks of Ram and then see what you get when you reboot. Let us know what you find after that. *


I tried that:


> *3 beeps is supposed to be main memory read/write test error so I try every possible combination of single and both DIMMS - still the same beeping.*


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Ok for some reason I was thinking you were single channel with both sticks.

What version of Bios do you have installed?


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Also you might want to check out this thread. It talks about setting memory timing to get the system to boot correctly. This might help in your case. Hope this helps.

Here is the link:

http://www.techsupportforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=8352&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

The only thing I can get out of the mobo are the 3 beeps. No display, so I don't have any idea what the BIOS is.


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Just on the off chance that there maybe a video problem, do you have a video card that you know works? That is of course you are not already taking the video card off another system.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

I tried a different video card. Same 3 beeps. Same lack of video.


----------



## typo91 (Oct 23, 2003)

I bet its your CPU

pull all the ram out and see what happens

it couldn't hurt to reconnect your Powersupply to the board(incase bad connection)

its something REALLY REALLY bad, cause that board is suppose to VOICE the error not beep.


----------



## typo91 (Oct 23, 2003)

*one time, at band camp...*

one time my computer did something weird (same hardware as you for the most part)

I went to a Lan party downtown with it... and when I came home and booted it up.. it said (in my case in Korean) CPU OverClocking error... Now I NEVER EVER even think about overclocking... I am not that kinda swingin nut. but it did this all on its own somehow.. and I had to reset the bios Manully on the board.

its weird i know but its just something i thought i would add...


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

Bad CPU: yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. :dead: I have disconnected/reconnected, pulled/inserted everything I can think of and I always get the same 3 beeps.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

OK, well I took the drastic step of going to Fry's and buying another CPU and chip fan. *Same results*! Aargghh!

Here's what I've tried:

Re-seat every connector, memory & the CPU
Try every possible combination of 1 and 2 memory DIMMs
Disconnect all drives
Swap video card for a known working board
Reset the BIOS nvram
Pull the battery and reset the BIOS nvram
No luck. It's looking like a bad mobo unless the power supply isn't working right. Oh well, I guess I'll try to call ASUS tech support on Monday.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Yup. Could be a bad supply. Or a bad Northbridge chip. Certainly if you swap the mobo and still get 3 beeps (arrgghhh!) the supply ought to go next. FWIW you followed all the correct steps to narrow the problem down. 

Maybe we're missing something really obvious. CPU fan plugged in, and the 4-pin +12V supply connector, right?

-clintfan


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

Add to previous list:

CPU fan plugged in
4-pin 12v cable plugged in
I have to return the CPU I bought that didn't correct the problem so I might go ahead and pick up a new PS just to eliminate that. On the other hand, I should be able to get in touch with ASUS support before that. I hope.

Thanks anyway, guys! When (if?!) I get this solved, I'll post the solution here.


----------



## virtualgraham (Nov 2, 2003)

ummmmmmm

1 long 2 short is the video card


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

virtualgraham said:


> *1 long 2 short is the video card *


 OK, but I swapped with a known working card and had the same 3 beeps, so that is ruled out. Thanks for the info, though, because that's not in the list of beep codes.


----------



## virtualgraham (Nov 2, 2003)

Sorry didnt read about vid card, but its not the cpu, your computer cant beep without a working cpu. Bad memory is usally lotts of beeps. And a power supply either works or it doesnt. Make sure you tested the vid card correctly. Thats the most likely problem.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

have you considered that it may be the motherboard itself?
if nothing else solves the problem, that might be the only thing that will help.


for what its worth, i had one of those same motherboards here that i was trying to repair, and with a 100% non-responsive CPU it did in fact beep.

the CPU was replaced, and it works lovely to this day.

~BoB~


----------



## stim141 (Jul 30, 2003)

Sure its 3 not 4 beeps. Mine had the same exact symptoms with four beeps (very rapid). PS Fans, Motherboard fans, drives spun, no video (card worked fine). This was a RMA board from NewEgg. The board I initially sent in had other problems, but it would post. If all your components worked before its has to be the motherboard. Try removing the board first from the case or tray and try powering it up. You may have a short to the case somewhere. If not - RMA the thing. Seems like ASUS's QC is getting really bad. Also their tech support line is a real joke. Tried calling them a week ago. They took my name and number and about 4 days later called me back. By that time the board was on its way back to the vendor.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

3 beeps (I can count that high on one hand!) -- one long followed by two short.

I pulled the mobo back out of the case early in my debugging attempts, so no short. With everything I've read about their "wonderful" support, I'm not looking forward to calling ASUS tomorrow morning. Maybe I should just send it back to NewEgg. What a royal pain...


----------



## xCon (Oct 29, 2003)

when i tried pulling out the usb devices, it only made 1 beep,.. compared to it beeping 2 short, 1 long!


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

I bet you disconnected two USB devices. The motherboard will beep one time for each USB device it detects when it boots up. This fact is posted on the Asus website, but I'm the only one on these forums who's aware of this.
The single beep is most likely the beep it makes to let you know the BIOS posted.

Now that we have the beeps explained, lets ignore them.

What are all of your BIOS settings? Something might not be set correctly in there.

Are both power connections to the motherboard secure?

Is the CPU fan assembly too tight on the CPU?


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

Mental_Myopia said:


> *I bet you disconnected two USB devices. The motherboard will beep one time for each USB device it detects when it boots up. This fact is posted on the Asus website, but I'm the only one on these forums who's aware of this.
> The single beep is most likely the beep it makes to let you know the BIOS posted.
> 
> Now that we have the beeps explained, lets ignore them.
> ...


I never had any usb devices attached to the board. The board DOESN'T post at all. No post, no vid, nothing but 3 beeps. 3 beeps. 3 beeps - over and over and over. Explain that.

To answer your questions: I don't have a clue (see above), yes - checked and rechecked multiple times, and no.

Anyway, I'm RMAing it back to NewEgg.


----------



## xCon (Oct 29, 2003)

My Mobo didn't post at all at first, then i figure out that its my RAM,... i had 2 sticks of 1 gig pc2100s from hyperram- cheap no name brand. the I got the corsairs,.. now my computer flows perfect, except when I try to install Norton Systemworks 2004. then it gets all crashy and stuff, won't run norton ghost 2003 or 2004.


----------



## xCon (Oct 29, 2003)

The AMI Bios (American Megatrends Inc. Bios) is a very common BIOS that has a pretty descriptive beep pattern. Note that as with other beep codes, these codes can also occur if something is wrong with the motherboard, so the codes are only useful if the motherboard itself is reporting the error properly. 

BIOS BEEP PATTERN: 

1 short DRAM refresh failure 

2 short Parity circuit failure 

3 short Base 64K RAM failure 

4 short System timer failure 

5 short Process failure 

6 short Keyboard controller Gate A20 error 

7 short Virtual mode exception error 

8 short Display memory Read/Write test failure 

9 short ROM BIOS checksum failure 

10 short CMOS shutdown Read/Write error 

11 short Cache Memory error 

1 long, 3 short Conventional/Extended memory failure 

1 long, 8 short Display/Retrace test failed 

Detailed explanations: 

1 short: DRAM refresh failure 
The circuitry used to refresh the DRAM has failed. 

2 short: Parity circuit failure 
This relates to parity checking. The circuitry used to check the parity bit on system memory is failing. 

3 short: Base 64K RAM failure 
There was a problem with accessing the first 64Kb of memory. Swap out each memory stick to try and see if you can bypass the problem. Try swapping between various slots too. This error occurs if the motherboard is also failing so if none of your RAM works then the motherboard might be at fault. 

4 short: System timer failure 
The motherboard is toast (some timer or other on the circuit is failing)! 

4 short: System timer failure 
The motherboard is toast (some timer or other on the circuit is failing)! 

5 short: Processor failure 
The CPU is returning an error, or the motherboard cannot use the CPU properly. IMPORTANT NOTE: Don't confuse "processor failure" to mean "processor is dead"... if your CPU is dead the system shouldn't even power up at all, so it could possibly be a short, or a problem in a component that is interfering with the system. The processor might not be functioning properly or the motherboard might be having some problems (compatbility between components need not be outruled), but the processor is not "dead". 

6 short: Keyboard controller Gate A20 error 
The Keyboard controller is not working. This controller controls the keyboard and also the A20 Gate that access the HMA (High Memory Area). 

7 short: Virtual mode exception error 
The processor can't complete it's test of virtual mode. 

8 short: Display memory Read/Write test failure 
The motherboard cannot write to the frame buffer of your video card. Something is either wrong with the video card, with the video card memory, or the motherboard. Btw if the system continues to boot this is not unusual: this is not a stop error code. 

9 short: ROM BIOS checksum failure 
The ROM (read-only memory) that stores the BIOS code has failed its checksum error. This checksum is used to ensure that the BIOS code is correct each time you boot up, and the error likely means that the BIOS code has been corrupted somehow. The code is stored usually on a BIOS chip that can often be replaced. Some motherboards even have what is known as a "Dual Bios" system which will allow you to use a second BIOS chip in case of the first having failed. 

10 short: CMOS shutdown Read/Write error 
Unlike the ROM BIOS checksum failure, the CMOS shutdown failure indicates that the user BIOS settings somehow cannot be accessed by the motherboard. This usually indicates something is wrong with the motherboard. 

11 short: Cache Memory error 
The motherboard cannot verify the secondary L2 cache. 

1 long, 3 short: Conventional/Extended memory failure 
Conventional/Extended memory failure means that the system is reporting an error with the DRAM sticks that you have installed in your system. The most likely problem is either fault RAM, or improperly seated RAM (try reseating the RAM or moving it around to different slots). 

1 long, 8 short: Display/Retrace test failed 
The video card retrace has failed. This is usually a problem with the video card, or with the motherboard.*BIOS BEEP PATTERN: * *BIOS BEEP PATTERN: *


----------



## JEEPMON (Nov 19, 2003)

*ASUS MB HELP*

I am having the same problem with my same motherboard. I am pretty sure it is the memory that went bad. I have switched MB already and still the same thing. Have you found anything out??


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: ASUS MB HELP*



JEEPMON said:


> *I am having the same problem with my same motherboard. I am pretty sure it is the memory that went bad. I have switched MB already and still the same thing. Have you found anything out?? *


OK, I said that I'd post the solution when I figured it out. Memory. I swapped the mobo and the voice thingy said "system memory failure." I didn't hear it before I swapped the board, so maybe I forgot to turn on the speakers or something  

Anyway, I went to Microcenter and bought the best DDR ram I could lay my hands on which turned out to be Centon. Once installed, the system booted up and runs just fine. I ended up buying aluminum stick-on heat spreaders for the Centon so it turns out looking like Corsair or HyperX, anyway!

Well, was the Corsair memory bad? Both sticks? Or, was it incompatible? What I had certainly wasn't on Asus's list of supported RAM.

Oh well, I guess I have to eat the 15% restocking fee at Newegg.

Otherwise, I'm very happy with how the machine turned out!


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Glad you got it going. And thanks especially for giving the closure notice, that is a good practice. Lots of trouble around here with Corsair and Crucial _on these mobos_, 2.75V is usually the ticket to get it to work but not always.

When you are satisfied, please take some time and add your setup to the "Working" thread. Thanks!

-clintfan


----------



## Bladestone (Oct 17, 2004)

*I also got this problem, 3 beeps and no display, but the fact of the matter is everytime I bring my cpu to a technician, something happens, it always works smoothly! I wanna know how to deal with this problem so the next time this happens again I will know what to do, by the way this one happened for about four times already. Also another thing, the technician says that I have to adjust the cmos settings when I start up to prevent any further problems on booting but the problem on that is how Am I gonna set the cmos settings when my monitor wont show anything, in short no display only 3 beeps, anyone who could help me about this and how to fix this when it happens again??*


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2003)

Bladestone said:


> *I also got this problem, 3 beeps and no display, but the fact of the matter is everytime I bring my cpu to a technician, something happens, it always works smoothly! I wanna know how to deal with this problem so the next time this happens again I will know what to do, by the way this one happened for about four times already. Also another thing, the technician says that I have to adjust the cmos settings when I start up to prevent any further problems on booting but the problem on that is how Am I gonna set the cmos settings when my monitor wont show anything, in short no display only 3 beeps, anyone who could help me about this and how to fix this when it happens again??*


:exclaim:Be sure that your CMOS settings have the voice "ASUS POST reporter" enabled and that you have speakers connected and powered on. 

Besides that, (per my experience) make certain that your memory is on ASUS's supported list.


----------

